# Hard-core, Way-out Rumor: Verizon FIOS to get TiVo Media Server



## Rosenkavalier (Nov 9, 2001)

Just in case you missed the topic title, this is only a (wacky?) rumor at this point. It comes from a thread over at dslreports.com on their Verizon Fiber Optics board, where the Verizon FIOS (fiber to the home) service is discussed. Here is the direct link:

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/remark,16147599~start=20#16165921

Summarizing: the *rumor* is that Verizon will contract with TiVo to develop the specifications and software for a media server-type box, built on similar specs to the already announced Series 3 high-def unit. This Verizon FIOS-specific unit would drop the ATSC & NTSC (over-the-air) tuners, and replace them with additional QAM tuners. The *rumor* goes on to suggest that, with the four-drive RAID configuration, the server would be able to stream up to six simultaneous recordings (standard- or high-def) from the tuners onto the drives.

Then, according to this *rumor*, the other set-top-boxes in the house would be able to access the recorded programs on the TiVo server device, so the other STB's, even if they were not DVR's, could watch anything that had been recorded. The RAID setup, per this *rumor*, would allow the Verizon techs to swap out bad drives without losing recorded programs. The idea is that the device would be rented by the household, instead of purchased.

This is a lot of material to take in at once, which is why I'm not entirely sure I can swallow it. However, for a *rumor*, it does have several elements that do line up with established items. Obviously, since no one at TiVo will even talk about the Series 3, which is a known product, until later this year, there's no real chance they'd discuss a *rumor* along these lines even if it were true.

So I'm just sharing because: a) it's a neat idea; and b) I want one even more than I want a Series 3.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo is all about simplicity and ease of use for consumers. I could never see them designing such an elaborate system. Plus why would Verizon need TiVo for this? Their speciality is DVRs not networked media servers. If Verizon really wanted something like this they would be much better served partnering with someone like Microsoft. On top of that why design such an elaborate media server when they could simply start offering more content via VOD and keep everything centralized?

I just can't see somthing like this ever being something a cable company offers for rent. The support alone would be awful.

Dan


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Ooh - if true, and if Verizon gets around to offering me FIOS (they've already run the fiber in my neighborhood), I would be SO there.....


----------



## JohnTivo (Dec 2, 2002)

Very interesting rumor. LonghornXP is usually a good source of info... This deal would be a huge win for TIVO if it were true. Go TIVO!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Rumor's are great. But you forgot to add the part about the box being made by Apple.


----------



## segaily (Aug 3, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> TiVo is all about simplicity and ease of use for consumers. I could never see them designing such an elaborate system. Plus why would Verizon need TiVo for this? Their speciality is DVRs not networked media servers. If Verizon really wanted something like this they would be much better served partnering with someone like Microsoft. On top of that why design such an elaborate media server when they could simply start offering more content via VOD and keep everything centralized?
> 
> I just can't see somthing like this ever being something a cable company offers for rent. The support alone would be awful.
> 
> Dan


While I do agree that this rumour is very unlikely I think you are overstating the case against it. All we are really talking about here is a 6 tuner series 3 and some cheap boxes that can access the TIVo for multi room viewing.

There have been reports of Dish networks working on something like this. To compete with the cable companies you need to do something to stand out.

The hardest part to believe for me is that they would spend the extra money for a raid system. Making it a raid system would not be hard if you have the bandwidth needed on the hard drives. I just find it hard to believe they would spend the money for it.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

I have posted before of a TiVo master recorder that would feed simple sat. boxes that could only do trick play.

A simple password setup to allow only the right members of the house to configure recordings etc.. adn the thing would be fairly foolproof in use, since TiVo builds rock solid stuff  

all that is left is supporting the hardware by replacing things. The rumor may be simply be just Verizon looking a toptions and asking a subject matter expert about the feasibility. may never get off the ground whne the cost to put one in a home with RAID and all is calculated


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

Tivo is all about simplicity and ease of use for consumers. I could easily see them designing such an elaborate system. That's why Verizon would need TiVo for this. Their speciality is reliable networked DVRs so branching into networked media servers makes sense. If Verizon really wanted something like this they would be much better served partnering with Tivo instead of with someone like Microsoft due to Tivo's experience with stable, networked consumer video products. Some may ask why design such an elaborate media server when they could simply start offering more content via VOD and keep everything centralized? One reason may well be due to current litigation concerning network programing via a centralized cable server.

I can easily see something like this being offered by a cable company for rental. The support alone would be minimal.

.... but I'm also the guy who thinks that most of the problems reported as "bad" hard drives in current cable companies' dvrs are actually buggy coding and basing the product on unstable, proprietary os's.

jmoak

_note:_
The preceding post is simply wild speculation and not meant to harbour any belief in any rumor.
Take only as directed.
Do not operate heavy machinery while reading this post.
Your milage may vary.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

I have FIOS phone and internet.

Still have D*, but am 80% sure I'll be switching to FIOS TV before the end of summer. This might be the greatest rumor I've ever heard.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

If Verizon offers TiVo, I'll dump my cable company like a hot potato.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

If Verizon is renting it, it'll be about 90 bucks a month.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I could see why Verizon would want to do this. They would try to package Fios with the TV service then network the entire house. I can't imagine the cost of renting the boxes since I am quite sure they wouldn't let you buy them. Also they would have to hold a lot of space to make me switch from DTV.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

Gregor said:


> If Verizon is renting it, it'll be about 90 bucks a month.


Still less than my cable bill.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

There is also this link from Verizon.

http://www22.verizon.com/pages/multiroomdvr/


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

spartanstew said:


> I have FIOS phone and internet.
> 
> Still have D*, but am 80% sure I'll be switching to FIOS TV before the end of summer.


I believe FIOS TV is CableCARD compatible, so you could also get a Series 3 if you switch.

Dan


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

innocentfreak said:


> There is also this link from Verizon.
> 
> http://www22.verizon.com/pages/multiroomdvr/


The software on the page bears no similarity to any version of TiVo Desktop beyond the basic premise of sharing music and photos with a media device connected to a tv. The files are quite different and from a couple of minutes of poking, it functions quite differently too.

It also keeps nagging me to upgrade, even after following the prompts to allow it to automatically download, update and restart!

/edit I don't have FIOS (yet...), but it might be fun to packet-sniff what this software sends out


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Rosenkavalier said:


> Summarizing: the *rumor* is that Verizon will contract with TiVo to develop the specifications and software for a media server-type box, built on similar specs to the already announced Series 3 high-def unit. This Verizon FIOS-specific unit would drop the ATSC & NTSC (over-the-air) tuners, and replace them with additional QAM tuners. The *rumor* goes on to suggest that, with the four-drive RAID configuration, the server would be able to stream up to six simultaneous recordings (standard- or high-def) from the tuners onto the drives.
> 
> Then, according to this *rumor*, the other set-top-boxes in the house would be able to access the recorded programs on the TiVo server device, so the other STB's, even if they were not DVR's, could watch anything that had been recorded.


This is similar to what I've been wanting for a very long time.

Though I generally use one TV (ok, I watch in an exercise room but am just watching that via coax & PowerMIDs for the remote), I have two Tivos.. I would love for the ability to have more tuners, and/or have the storage ultimately be on a BIG server.

This sounds very close to a dream system. Gee, I might even be willing to pay monthly for something like this! (I'm one of those who greatly miss the loss of lifetime.. in fact, I'd probably have a dual tuner series 2 right now if I could get lifetime on it easily.)


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I believe FIOS TV is CableCARD compatible, so you could also get a Series 3 if you switch.
> 
> Dan


Yep, that's the eventual plan although FIOS is just now rolling out cable card compatibility so it's not everywhere yet.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

ChuckyBox said:


> Still less than my cable bill.


I think he means that 90 would be the box rental in addition to the cable bill...haha which is probably true, verizon loves to over charge $$$


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

Test said:


> verizon loves to over charge


So does my cable company.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> TiVo is all about simplicity and ease of use for consumers. I could never see them designing such an elaborate system. Plus why would Verizon need TiVo for this? Their speciality is DVRs not networked media servers. If Verizon really wanted something like this they would be much better served partnering with someone like Microsoft. On top of that why design such an elaborate media server when they could simply start offering more content via VOD and keep everything centralized?


Not that I want to provide any support for what I think is an improbable rumor, but if you distill it down to what is probable, Verizon may have talked to TiVo, or even gotten an engineering evaluation from TiVo, about providing software for the new Motorola multi-room DVR they are deploying. Will that turn into a distribution deal? Nobody knows. But, like I said before, if Verizon offers TiVo, it's a pretty tempting package.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Test said:


> verizon loves to over charge $$$


Let's see. Internet in my area:

5 Mbps UP, 2 Mbps DOWN = $29.95 (Verizon)

4 Mbps UP, 384 Kbps DOWN = $52.95 (Comcast)

TV in my area:

Standard package = $39.95 (Verizon)

Standard package = $48.94 (Comcast)

Yep, looks like they're overcharging.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> Let's see. Internet in my area:
> 
> 5 Mbps UP, 2 Mbps DOWN = $29.95 (Verizon)
> 
> ...


Guess it depends where you live...Hmmm but these figures are from their websites soooo...go figure...

3 Mbps DL, 768 Kbps UL = $29.95 (Verizon DSL)

5 Mbps DL, 2 Mbps UL = $34.95 - $39.95 (Verizon FIOS) Why the price diff? (-)

6 Mbps DL, 384 Kbps UL = $19.99 (Comcast web special) NA in my area
$42.95 normally not $52
8 Mbps DL, 768 Kbps UL = $29.99 (Comcast web special) NA in my area

15 Mbps DL, 1 Mbps UL = $29.99 (Cablevision intro price)

30 Mbps DL, 2 Mbps UL = $44.50 (Cablevision BOOST intro price)

30 Mbps DL, 5 Mbps UL = $179.95 - $199.95 (Verizon FIOS) Why the price diff? (-)

Phone service...I pay $15 a month for any phone calls I make with cablevision...VERIZON? noway

Have you ever been a customer of verizon wirless? woah

PLUS, no contracts, with verizon everything needs a contract

edit:


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Test said:


> Guess it depends where you live...Hmmm but these figures are from their websites soooo...go figure...
> 
> 3 Mbps DL, 768 Kbps UL = $29.95 (Verizon DSL)
> 
> ...


The price differances are based off what phone plan you have. In some area also if you sign up for a year at a time.

Also in some areas they now have 20 mps DL, 2mps UL for 44.95 and 30 MPS DL, 5 MPS UL for 54.95 available through Verizon.

Verizon's 5 MPS DL blows away the Roadrunner 5 MPS DL here so much so I upgraded to 15 MPS and routinely max my download speed at the advertised rate whereas with cable I was lucky to get close to the max advertised.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

innocentfreak said:


> ...Also in some areas they now have 20 mps DL, 2mps UL for 44.95 and 30 MPS DL, 5 MPS UL for 54.95 available through Verizon. ...


Man, I hope so because that ($179.95 - $199.95) price point that they advertise on their website is ludacris for those speeds...They should advertise the prices you mentioned instead, much better

http://www22.verizon.com/FiOSForHome/channels/Fios/root/package.aspx


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Test said:


> Man, I hope so because that ($179.95 - $199.95) price point that they advertise on their website is ludacris for those speeds...They should advertise the prices you mentioned instead, much better
> 
> http://www22.verizon.com/FiOSForHome/channels/Fios/root/package.aspx


The 30 mps is more business oriented. The only places I know of that offer are in NY and NJ but that is because they have local competitors that offer 30 cheap. I wouldn't say that is really that ludicris then again in Tampa no one offers those speeds that I know of other than Verizon.

The packages listed will vary some based off what phone number you put in. 20 mps just started rolling out but hasn't rolled out everywhere yet.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Test said:


> Phone service...I pay $15 a month for any phone calls I make with cablevision...VERIZON? noway


$15 total? can't be done unless you have vonage or something.

I pay Verizon $45 per month which includes everything (voice mail, 3 way calling, call waiting, caller ID, all local calls, all long distance calls, everything).



Test said:


> Have you ever been a customer of verizon wirless? woah


Yep, switched from Sprint about 3 months ago. Fewer dropped calls and each call is much clearer. Packages aren't as great price wise as Sprint, but I expense that bill so no big deal. Service and clarity are much better.



Test said:


> PLUS, no contracts, with verizon everything needs a contract
> 
> edit:


I have no contract on my internet or my phone. I could call tomorrow and cancel them both.

In a few months I'll be adding Verizon TV into the mix (FIOS) which will make things even cheaper because there's a package savings.

Obviously you've had problems with Verizon. That's fine. I've had problems with Comcast and I'm glad I'm finally rid of them.

Maybe we should get this thread back on track now.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

spartanstew said:


> $15 total? can't be done unless you have vonage or something.


"or something." He has Cablevision, not Vonage. (You even quoted it.)

Cablevision offered a package to their customers providing digital TV, internet, and phone at $29.95 each a month. With the billing, however, they charge the internet and the cable at the original prices, and discount the phone service to around $15. So yes, it can be done.

Now, back to your thread.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

innocentfreak said:


> The 30 mps is more business oriented. The only places I know of that offer are in NY and NJ but that is because they have local competitors that offer 30 cheap.


Apparently Northern VA now has the inexpensive (~$50) 30 mps package, because a friend of might just got it installed about a month ago.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Rosenkavalier said:


> So I'm just sharing because: a) it's a neat idea; and b) I want one even more than I want a Series 3.


If there's no 8VSB support, I think I might still prefer the Series 3. Around here, Verizon is refusing to carry the Baltimore locals that I can pick up OTA.



Test said:


> 15 Mbps DL, 1 Mbps UL = $29.99 (Cablevision intro price)


Introductory prices don't count. If you want to quote that, well hey, Fios is FREE for the first month.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

wmcbrine said:


> If there's no 8VSB support, I think I might still prefer the Series 3. Around here, Verizon is refusing to carry the Baltimore locals that I can pick up OTA.
> 
> Introductory prices don't count. If you want to quote that, well hey, Fios is FREE for the first month.


intro prices dont count? every company has their "bundle" deals...its 29.99 for a 6-12 months depending on what plan you get...like drew2k said, get cable, phone, net through them and you get discounted prices throughout

but you want the non-discounted price...

15 Mbps DL, 1 Mbps UL = $44.50 (Cablevision after intro price)

30 Mbps DL, 2 Mbps UL = $54.50 (Cablevision BOOST after intro price)

now compare that to verizon's prices

3 Mbps DL, 768 Kbps UL = $29.95 (Verizon DSL)

5 Mbps DL, 2 Mbps UL = $34.95 - $39.95 (Verizon FIOS)

30 Mbps DL, 5 Mbps UL = $179.95 - $199.95 (Verizon FIOS)

hey, sure the first month with verizon is free...but look how much more you pay over the year of verizons contract and yes straight from verizons site "One-year commitment required"...Spartan if you can call tomorrow and cancel that means your one year is up...

and no i've had no PROBLEMS with verizon, just an opinion that they over charge...and the counts that I posted earlier just prove that, they are from their website, check yourself if you dont believe... http://www22.verizon.com/FiOSForHome/channels/Fios/root/package.aspx

I had a verizon rep outside my house one day telling me that soon I will be able to get phone, net AND tv via verizon FIOS and it would be cheaper then my current set up, I tell them my current setup through cablevision (speed, channels, price) and ask how much cheaper it would be with verizon, guess what $20 more and the TV isnt available in my area till end of june...I'm guessing it was more $$$ because of the internet speeds I currently get at the price I pay...

edit: whatever works for yourself though, I'm not trying to change anyones opinion just putting the numbers that they advertise out there...


----------



## undertow (Feb 2, 2002)

Verizon has been very agressive in their pricing where they have serious competition so it wouldn't surprise me if they match or beat the Cablevision price/speed in your area in the near future. In Plano, TX, they are much cheaper than Comcast for internet and television. I'm paying $34.95/mo because I agreed to 1 year of service. It's $39.95/mo otherwise. The price is also reduced if you have phone and/or television service with them. Comcast was charging $52.95/mo for slower service.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Test said:


> 15 Mbps DL, 1 Mbps UL = $44.50 (Cablevision after intro price)


In other words, comparable to Verizon's package, but with only half the upload. (You left out the Fios 15/2 package.) And that's assuming that you actually get the rated speed... which, according to most comments I've seen, you _don't_ with cable, but do with Fios.



> _30 Mbps DL, 5 Mbps UL = $179.95 - $199.95 (Verizon FIOS)_


This is only $55 in some areas. (Yeah, I wish they'd give the same rates everwhere.) Also, they're increasing speeds across the board (though again, they haven't rolled this out everywhere yet) -- 5/2 will become 10/2, and 15/2 becomes 20/5. (I don't remember what the 30/5 package does.)



> _hey, sure the first month with verizon is free...but look how much more you pay over the year of verizons contract and yes straight from verizons site "One-year commitment required"._


A one-year commitment is required for free installation and the first month free, as well as (I think) a $5 monthly discount. Otherwise you can get it month-to-month.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

wmcbrine said:


> In other words, comparable to Verizon's package, but with only half the upload. (You left out the Fios 15/2 package.) And that's assuming that you actually get the rated speed... which, according to most comments I've seen, you _don't_ with cable, but do with Fios.
> 
> This is only $55 in some areas. (Yeah, I wish they'd give the same rates everwhere.) Also, they're increasing speeds across the board (though again, they haven't rolled this out everywhere yet) -- 5/2 will become 10/2, and 15/2 becomes 20/5. (I don't remember what the 30/5 package does.)


Actually that is a type-o on my part, it is 15/2 for cablevision...I didn't leave out verizons 15/2 package to deceive, I was going through the process (enter number/addy) and it was only giving me the speeds that I posted, but that was from my home info and it wasn't even giving me exact prices it gave me the ranges, weird. I just put in my gf's info and I see it and for where she is it would be the lower price for 15/2 - $44.95 : 30/5 - $179.95, maybe shes already a verizon customer? I'll have to find out. Haha but now I see its actually on the main page and the info about the contract is there also...



wmcbrine said:


> A one-year commitment is required for free installation and the first month free, as well as (I think) a $5 monthly discount. Otherwise you can get it month-to-month.


After going through the whole thing I see what you mean, they give you three options...


vzwebsite said:


> One-Year Agreement:
> $99 early termination fee
> Free install on FIRST computer (extra charge for additional)
> Verizon installation required
> ...


Pretty much verizon likes to charge, not that cablevison doesn't like the $$$...but I love the installation fee, then the note that verizon installation is required...haha

So like mentioned before, I guess it depends on your location AND I'm sure if I called and was serious about it they would quote me different speeds at different prices

See what you find out when your bored at work? I learned all I needed to about verizon FIOS packages now...I'm done...ha

[/hijack]

edit: remember, it's just an OPINION...now im done

[/hijack]


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Test said:


> 5 Mbps DL, 2 Mbps UL = $34.95 - $39.95 (Verizon FIOS)
> 
> ...Spartan if you can call tomorrow and cancel that means your one year is up...


Mine's only $29.95 (and installation and all equipment free), and I've only had it 4 days - bargained with the door to door salesman about 1 month ago.

I don't have cablevision here, but FIOS is certainly cheaper than comcast, so while it might be more expensive than one other provider in your area, saying they overcharge for everything is probably not accurate.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

spartanstew said:


> I don't have cablevision here, but FIOS is certainly cheaper than comcast, so while it might be more expensive than one other provider in your area, saying they overcharge for everything is probably not accurate.


Yeah. I'm in Comcast territory myself... I just looked up their prices last night, and they haven't improved since I last checked, although their speeds have (still not to Fios level): 4/.384 for $43 with cable, $58 without. $10 more for 6/.768. No phone service in my area. And for TV, their web site makes it impossible to tell which channels belong to which package. I think Verizon is going to wipe the floor with these guys, at least around here. Almost half my block is already hooked up for Fios, even without Fios TV -- and half the houses already had DirecTV or Dish.


----------



## LonghornXP2005 (Feb 18, 2005)

Well back on topic about this media server I would like you all to consider viewing things from this point of view. First I've been told that the most expensive aspect of any box is the design and building and not the hard drive. So having three extra 250GB hard drives will only cost about an extra 125-150 wholesale. The box design itself will cost about another 200 bucks as it will need to be bigger and have more fans, cooling and a more expensive motherboard and I/O boards. So Verizon from what I hear pays about 400ish per DVR box when bought in volume and very little of that 400ish bucks overall is tied up with the hard drive. So I've been told that they expect they can build this media server for about 800 bucks. This means when all is said and done Verizon will pay 800ish per server. So that should give you all an idea about pricing so now we will look at the support costs for each option below.

So we will look at current boxes out in use today. So lets assume that a customer has two DVR boxes so this household now has 800ish bucks in hardware in their home now. 2 DVR boxes at 400ish each comes to 800ish for the home just to make sure we are on the same page. Now lets look at the support costs for this now. Again lets keep in mind that the hard drive is one of the cheapest aspects of the DVR.

So lets see what must be done when a hard drive fails on current DVR boxes. Well a tech must come out and get paid for an hours work. The box must be replaced with another box while the bad box is sent back to Verizon. Well Verizon now has to send these boxes back to Motorola to get replacements. Now yes its true that Verizon doesn't have to pay for replacements within a certian window of time but because of the fact that each DVR must be replaced that causes Verizon and nearly all cable companies to order more DVRs than would be used to handle replacements and its even worse when you have many DOA drives and boxes.

Now lets look at things from the media server view. So a house would have one media server at 800 bucks cost to Verizon. Now lets look at support now. All Verizon will need is a very small supply of spare sever boxes and a decent supply of spare hard drives. Now if a drive does go bad they can pay an installer say 15 bucks instead of paying around 50 bucks to swap a box. Again they will contact the nearest tech to the customers house and the job will just take enough time for the tech to insert the key, open the cover, grab and pull out the handle for the red lighted drive and insert the new drive and close and lock the cover. Once that is done reboot the box and wait for it to power up, format the drive and tie it into the raid array. All of this can be done in no more than 10 minutes.

Now again this is the key part I'll say again below.

Now these numbers are just examples and not facts so keep that in mind.

Lets say Verizon must order 100,000 DVR boxes at 400 bucks each to cover all that is needed in that order for customers and spares and DOA coverage.

Now lets say that Verizon using a server that only needs a drive replacement and not a box replacement need only order 30,000 servers and 50,000 hard drives including all spares, backups and DOA coverage. So lets look at the costs now.

100,000 @ 400/box = 40 million.

30,000 @ 800/box = 24 million.
50,000 @ 60/drive = 3 million.

Now lets go even more conservitive now.

30,000 @ 1,000/box = 30 million.
100,000 @ 60/drive = 6 million.

So in both cases above you can see the cost of these issues. Again if the cost per customer can be the same (ie 2 DVR boxes at 400 each or 1 server at 800 total) than all that is left is the cost of supporting these boxes and I've been told that this server route will be much better in the long run for the reasons stated above.

Now also factor in the fact that this move happens to have one very big advantage....Because drives go bad all the time unlike other companies their customers won't lose their valued recordings which in turn will improve customer rentention by a very large margin. Verizon and cable companies have a higher percentage of churn caused by customers losing recordings than they would like to admit but when they work the customers are so much happier that they still overall don't lose more than they gain churn wise but it could be much better.

Again I know I went quite long on this post but its a good thing to look at this from the point of view of overall cost of supporting a product line.


----------



## mtchamp (May 15, 2001)

LonghornXP2005, it makes sense to me. I'm running 3 TiVo DVR's and wish it could all be organized on one box. They have been installing FIOS in nearby towns, but TV is only available in the MA towns of Reading and Woburn closer to Boston than where I live. I would really like for FIOS TV to be an option over Comcast. Of course TiVo is what I want and hope Verizon does go with TiVo and blows the competition away on price and features.


----------

